# Shiner Bock- Ruby Redbird



## RHS (Jun 3, 2012)

Obviously we love Shiner Beer... This is Texas, 

But have any of you Bros tried the new Summer Brew Ruby Redbird?

I'm not a fan.... Can't seem to get used to it, its brewed with grapefruit and ginger. 

Any of your favorite Shiner brews? I'm fond of Shiner Blonde as well as the Original too. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## robert leachman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shiner Blonde....don't care for the Bock
Tried a Wild Hare pale ale...good but I don't think I'll buy more


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 3, 2012)

Never met a Shiner that I did not like!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't care for Ruby Red either, it has a strange taste about it and really isn't that refreshing or memorable.  My favorite was Kolsch when they made it, but Black Lager most likely would be my favorite now.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Benton (Jun 4, 2012)

I loved the Smokehouse flavor when it was going. A lot of people didn't like it, but I thought it was incredible. Otherwise, just regular Bock, though I haven't tried black at all. (Or the new Ruby Redbird mentioned above.)


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't tried it and from the sound of it I probably won't either.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 4, 2012)

Benton said:


> I loved the Smokehouse flavor when it was going. A lot of people didn't like it, but I thought it was incredible. Otherwise, just regular Bock, though I haven't tried black at all. (Or the new Ruby Redbird mentioned above.)



The Smokehouse was just too weird for most out there, I also found it to be inconsistent for some reason (maybe it is my taste buds).

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 4, 2012)

_Rauchbier_ (which is what the smokehouse was a version of), is a tricky style to make, since it's not easy to smoke malt with perfect consistency. Every batch of smoked malt that I've used in my own brews has been different, even from the same source.


----------



## RHS (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't tried the smokehouse yet. I'd love to take a trip to the brewery in Shiner. Anyone ever been?


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 7, 2012)

RHS said:


> I haven't tried the smokehouse yet. I'd love to take a trip to the brewery in Shiner. Anyone ever been?



I went with my father in 2008, and it was fun.  It is neat to hear about the history of the company and how close they came to going under.  It's also not a painful drive to get to, unlike other parts of Texas.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jun 7, 2012)

We occasionally get shipments of Shiner up here in the wilds of Arkansaw, and the Ruby Redbird piqued my curiousity...  I actually liked it, but I like some of the stuff that Blue Moon and new Belgium are putting out, too.  Pretty much a summer brew, but I'd try it again.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 8, 2012)

Shiner beers rock. I remember when the only places you could get them was within 100 miles of Shiner Texas. I went to college (for a while) at SWTSU and drank a ton of Shiner Bock on tap.

The Black is stout and good. Have not tried the Pale Ale... I kinda feel that Bohemians should not be making British ales (and vice versa).... 

I tried the Smokehouse... Took two drinks (the second to confirm how awful the first one was... kinda like when you go back to sniff the curdled milk to make sure it was really as bad as it was -- you know, right before you put it back in the fridge for your wife to discover it later... I offered the rest of the six pack to my buddy Walt (also a Texas Mason) who will drink anything. Same reaction!

Ruby Red.... not sure if I want a beer to taste like a fruit juice. Not real fond of those fruity Blue Moon beers, so I think I will stay away. Besides my BP meds do not allow me near grapefruits anymore!


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 11, 2012)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Never met a Shiner that I did not like!


 
Brother Stewart, you may not have met the Ruby Redbird.... (or the Smokehaus, for that matter).
After reading the posts here, being of an open mind toward all brews, I went and bought a six pack of the Wild Hare Pale Ale and the Ruby Redbird.

I like the Pale Ale. True to form. Bitter and twangy to the glands.

Abhorred the Ruby Red.... This was truly a WTF???? moment in brew making. C'mon, guys, seriously. Who was the drunken monkey Bohemian who came up with the idea? I bet it was a bet between the old Bohemians in Shiner... "I bet if we slap a Shiner label on it, they'll drink it... even with ginger AND grapefruit!"

I'll keep the Pale Ale to myself and pawn the other five beers of Ruby Red off on guys I don't really care whether they come back to my house for a beer or not.

(So, if you get one offered from me, you'll know where you stand!)


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jun 12, 2012)

I thought Lone star beer was the national beer of Texas?


----------



## Benton (Jun 13, 2012)

Never had a Lone Star personally. Shiner all the way for me!


----------



## Mike Cameron (Jul 5, 2012)

Shiner is all I drink. My favorite it the Smokehaus but it's hard to get. The origonal is my norm.


----------

